# Pianist for haunt



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey everyone! For my Houdini themed haunt this year, I thought it'd be cool to have some of the music from the period playing as part of the soundtrack. Would anyone be up for recording something like that for me? I can't play piano, so that option's out, otherwise, I'd do it myself.... If anyone is able to, or know someone who can do it for free, that'd be awesome! Thanks everyone!
Best,
Scotty


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Scotty, I don't know of anyone that could do that, but whenever I'm in need of music for a haunt I've always found it best to look into other haunts. Watch videos of construction and walkthroughs of other haunts, Knotts Scary Farm usually has some good ones to go off of, and then once you find the type of music you're looking for, you can usually dig and find where they found it. Often it's located in the comments section of the video, or if they're using a Midnight Syndicate track, it'll be listed on the Midnight Syndicate website. Knotts even has a website where all the songs they've ever used in their haunts are listed haunt by haunt. I know Knotts is currently doing a haunt based off of Houdini, but I don't recall the music they used inside. I'll get you a link to it so you can see if there's anything useful in there. Good luck with the search! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68NwKuLuCVo

DHM


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

DarkhavenManor said:


> Scotty, I don't know of anyone that could do that, but whenever I'm in need of music for a haunt I've always found it best to look into other haunts. Watch videos of construction and walkthroughs of other haunts, Knotts Scary Farm usually has some good ones to go off of, and then once you find the type of music you're looking for, you can usually dig and find where they found it. Often it's located in the comments section of the video, or if they're using a Midnight Syndicate track, it'll be listed on the Midnight Syndicate website. Knotts even has a website where all the songs they've ever used in their haunts are listed haunt by haunt. I know Knotts is currently doing a haunt based off of Houdini, but I don't recall the music they used inside. I'll get you a link to it so you can see if there's anything useful in there. Good luck with the search! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68NwKuLuCVo
> 
> DHM


DHM,
I was actually looking for someone to perform the accompaniment to a piece that I found on the internet that Houdini was a fan of. It's called "Rosie, Sweet Rosabel'. Houdini would sing it whenever he and his wife you'd get into a fight.
Anyway, I sincerely appreciate your information. I hadn't thought that Knott's was doing that theme as well. Thanks again of the information!
Best,
Scotty


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Scotty,

I have it and can send the file via email. PM me as to where you want me to send it.
-Z


----------

